# Ajuda na compra de uma estação meteorologica



## blader18 (7 Jul 2010 às 15:30)

Olá pessoal! Antes de mais os meus cumprimentos a todos, visto ser novo nesta andanças =)
Agora a minha dúvida, estou a pensar em fazer a minha própria "central eléctrica" com alguns geradores eólicos e cerca de 100m2 de paines fotovoltaicos. Como quero fazer uma coisa minimamente cientifica e não apenas construir três moinhos de vento e depois ver se funcionam bem ou não preciso de fazer um estudo das condições de vento, sol, etc... Para isso precisava que vocês me dessem umas dicas sobre uma estação meterologica razoável que faça mediçoes da velocidade e direcção do vento, que medisse precipitação, humidade, etc e que pudesse ligar a um pc para me ir fazendo um historial da coisa ao longo do tempo. Alguem me dá umas luzes??
AGRADECIA =)


----------



## blader18 (7 Jul 2010 às 15:33)

Ah, se existir, porque de facto não faço ideia uma que se ligue a uma rede existente para não ter um pc dedicado ao pé da mesma. Wireless ou por cabo, tanto faz. É que não sei mesmo que variáveis estas estações podem ter..


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 15:36)

Tens os suspeitos do costume:

*Davis Vantage 2 / Davis VUE*

É a com melhor relação qualidade/preço. Bom material, fiável e esta com vantagem de poderes colocar leitor de Radiação Solar. Preços mínimos a rondar os 600€

*Oregon WMR200/WMR100*

Mais em conta, também com excelente relação qualidade/preço, fiáveis q.b. mas menos duráveis. WMR100 > 100€ e WMR200 > 250€

Podes encontrar aqui no fórum inúmeras referências a estes equipamentos.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 15:38)

blader18 disse:


> Ah, se existir, porque de facto não faço ideia uma que se ligue a uma rede existente para não ter um pc dedicado ao pé da mesma. Wireless ou por cabo, tanto faz. É que não sei mesmo que variáveis estas estações podem ter..



Com as Davis podes ter o Datalogger IP que é substancialmente mais caro (soma + 150€) mas podes recolher os dados da estação de qualquer parte do mundo.


----------



## blader18 (7 Jul 2010 às 15:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Com as Davis podes ter o Datalogger IP que é substancialmente mais caro (soma + 150€) mas podes recolher os dados da estação de qualquer parte do mundo.



Como assim? Se eu estiver em minha casa, tenho a minha rede montada e a estação ligada a essa rede, posso aceder aos valores que ela está a ler/registar? Ou para isso preciso de ditop Datalogger IP? A estação está a fazer isso em tempo real para o pc certo?


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 15:47)

blader18 disse:


> Como assim? Se eu estiver em minha casa, tenho a minha rede montada e a estação ligada a essa rede, posso aceder aos valores que ela está a ler/registar? Ou para isso preciso de ditop Datalogger IP? A estação está a fazer isso em tempo real para o pc certo?



- Os sensores enviam os dados para a consola da estação por wireless ou cabo.
- Essa consola tem integrado o dito Datalogger IP, ligado a um Router e uma porta publicada no router.
- No software que recolhe os dados em qualquer parte do mundo, configuras o endereço IP e essa porta e recolhes os dados quando te apetecer.


----------



## blader18 (7 Jul 2010 às 16:18)

HotSpot disse:


> - Os sensores enviam os dados para a consola da estação por wireless ou cabo.
> - Essa consola tem integrado o dito Datalogger IP, ligado a um Router e uma porta publicada no router.
> - No software que recolhe os dados em qualquer parte do mundo, configuras o endereço IP e essa porta e recolhes os dados quando te apetecer.



Peço desculpa a ignorância, mas se eu não tiver o tal "Datalogger IP" a estação não está ligada ao pc?


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 16:43)

blader18 disse:


> Peço desculpa a ignorância, mas se eu não tiver o tal "Datalogger IP" a estação não está ligada ao pc?



Podes usar um Datalogger USB (o PC tem que estar próximo da consola da estação). O PC pode estar sempre ligado e a recolher dados, ou então só recolher quando o ligas.

O datalogger IP é pratico para teres a estação num local e recolheres dados noutro distante.


----------



## blader18 (9 Jul 2010 às 11:51)

Este tipo de material, compro cá ou mando vir de fora? :P


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2010 às 11:53)

blader18 disse:


> Este tipo de material, compro cá ou mando vir de fora? :P



De fora sai sempre mais barato. Não estou agora por dentro dos melhores locais para comprar. Quem estiver que se prenuncie.


----------



## blader18 (9 Jul 2010 às 11:57)

Já agora, uma pergunta que foge um bocado à questão mas que me faria imenso jeito se alguém soubesse... Existe alguma maneira de com uma destas estações eu poder usar um valor de leitura para ter um sinal enviado pelo pc, isto é, imaginem que eu queria que se a estação tivesse uma leitura de vento acima de x, eu conseguisse extrair um sinal qualquer pela porta série, ou de impressora, ou qualquer outra forma de fazer algo deste género. A minha idéia é algo como por exemplo, se a humidade for abaixo de um certo valor, conseguir controlar um autómato que esteja ligado ao pc para me ligar a rega por exemplo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 12:12)

blader18 disse:


> Este tipo de material, compro cá ou mando vir de fora? :P



É sempre aconselhável encomendar do eBay americano ou alemão. Tem em conta que encomendas vindas do exterior da UE submetem-se a taxas alfandegárias. Faz bem as contas antes de qualquer encomenda.

É, de facto, muito mais barato do que comprar em Portugal.


----------



## blader18 (9 Jul 2010 às 12:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É sempre aconselhável encomendar do eBay americano ou alemão. Tem em conta que encomendas vindas do exterior da UE submetem-se a taxas alfandegárias. Faz bem as contas antes de qualquer encomenda.
> 
> É, de facto, muito mais barato do que comprar em Portugal.



Pois, já reparei! Por muito que queiramos dar uma ajuda aos vendedores portugueses torna-se impossível. Tanto a vejo por 200 e tal dólares como cá por 400€ e acabo de ver no site da OREGON por !!!600€!!!


----------



## blader18 (9 Jul 2010 às 12:40)

Bem pessoal, acho que encontrei uma boa na  Europa, http://cgi.ebay.com/WMR-200-Oregon-...rmessung_PM&hash=item518f705a73#ht_4723wt_930

Quais são as diferenças reais entre a 100 e a 200?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

blader18 disse:


> Bem pessoal, acho que encontrei uma boa na  Europa, http://cgi.ebay.com/WMR-200-Oregon-...rmessung_PM&hash=item518f705a73#ht_4723wt_930
> 
> Quais são as diferenças reais entre a 100 e a 200?



Não temos de dar ajudas a ninguém. 

Tal como já mandei algumas bocas em algumas lojas portuguesas, costumo dizer: «Meu amigo é quem faz mais barato. Os portugueses estão na miséria porque merecem. Sejam competitivos. Eu apoio quem é competitivo e tem capacidade para vender mais barato e não quem me rouba».

A WMR200 tem uma memória que te permite armazenar muito mais dados. Mas, opinião pessoal, entre Oregon WMR200 e uma Davis... Eu inclino-me para Davis. 

Repara que 326 € da estação + portes sobre tudo isso dará perto do valor de uma Davis. Ainda vais ter de comprar um RS (cerca de 80 €) para abrigar o termo-higrómetro. Se quiseres a WMR200, esse preço é desanconselhável e acabas por gastar praticamente o mesmo que gastarias por uma Davis, claramente superior em qualidade, durabilidade e fiabilidade.

Tenta arranjar uma a um preço mais razoável.


----------

